# Boer goat dragging back leg



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

We were out of town and came home to a goat who was dragging her rear right leg. Goat is in no pain and you can move the leg all around, but still won't walk. We are suspecting she has a case of meningeal worm..... Any other thoughts? Plan to treat with safe guard at 10 times the dosage- any suggestion on paste vs liquid, and if using paste what is the dosage? Thanks in advance, Moday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Easier to get the dosage right with liquid.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you agree with Mengenial worm as first choice to support not working back leg?

I noticed a couple spots of hair loss and it says that is also an indicator. The two spots are on the back half of her body.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

I meant Meningeal worm.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Start treatment now. You can always look for other things. But M worm gets to a point where treatment doesn't work so you must act fast.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, hope the goat will be OK.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Goat not doing so good. I bought Safeguard yesterday am. So far, I used 12 ml that I had left on Saturday pm. I gave her 30 ml yesterday and this am at 5 am before work. So, I'll do 30 ml more for the next 3 days and see what happens. Since someone was watching our goats and was not really able to medicate, the response was slower than if I had been home so that is kind of a bummer. I have these questions if someone has the answers. Thanks in advance!
1) How long should it take if the medication is going to be effective or maybe I got to her too late?
2) Any advice on medicating the other 5 does we have? I was thinking of doubling the dose and give each goat 5-6 ml as a preventative.
3) Can does with a buck (hope to breed soon) get the safeguard medication? Ok to breed at same time or need to wait a bit?

thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard is the treatment. Ivomec is the preventative. Did you also give a shot of Ivomec? Did you give Banamine for inflammation?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How do you know Leg dragging is worms? Isn't there other issues that cause this? Selenium or copper deficits? Maybe I missed something-like -if a fecal showed worms?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have white tail deer in your area, you need to consider it and do treatment immediately. If you catch it in the beginning, the goat should recover but this leads to a definite death if not treated. If it isn't meningeal worm, the worst you have done is worm them really well.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

How does one do a fecal count? I've done "sand" tests for my horses, and checked my dog's poo for tapeworms, but goats? All I look for is density/form (cocoa puff looking) moisture (should look moist but firm) I've never seen worms though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There aren't that many worms that you actually see in their poop.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> There aren't that many worms that you actually see in their poop.


Then, what's the purpose of a fecal count. How is a fecal count done?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You have to look at the fecal sample under a microscope. I have my vet do this periodically for a very small fee.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Going back to the question from before (from KSALVAGNO), I didn't give her Ivomec as I don't have any right now. I do have Cydectin and may have some Ivermectin (pour on).....; what is the reason for Ivomec and will something else work? I kind of thought the 10x dose of Safeguard sort of trumped the need for Ivomec. I plan on doing that for 5 days, plus I used an addl 12 ml that I had Sat pm that emptied my last bottle. A second question, where do I get banamine? Is that something I can get a Tractor Supply or do I need to go to a vet? Can you use an Ibuprofen or something else? Thanks, Mike


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing trumps doing the whole regimen. Do a search on Google for meningeal worm treatment. I believe Tennessee meat goats has it on their website. Understand that M worm is nasty and takes aggressive treatment. You can't fool around with it.

Banamine and Dex are part of the regimen. You have to get it from the vet. I have been successful with banamine alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> You have to look at the fecal sample under a microscope. I have my vet do this periodically for a very small fee.


Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck. It's a nasty worm and killer and we too have deer running rampant! 

Keep us updated on progress obviously and good luck in finding treatments. You have two of the very best giving advice and trying to help-they are awesome! 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

As always, the web is kind of giving me contradicting advice. I thought that I read the Ivomec is kind of an old treatment (and maybe preventative). Not sure why I need the Ivomec if I'm 10x the dose of fenbendazole for treatment, not preventative). I put a call in to the vet for some kind of inflammatory but no call back yet today. I can only do so much and she is an old goat that had a great life. If I can help her out, then I will but if she doesn't make it then I can be ok with I did my best with the knowledge at hand. Is there any inflammatory drugs at TSC if I can't get through to the vet today?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh, I know exactly what you mean! I have learned, so so much! As much as I and all who have helped at the farm have learned, and heard so much conflicting advice! Often, the vets have been the least proactive and less apt to do asap! Waiting is never prudent, and giving too little is often worse than giving more than recommended-at least for goats! Ugh

Goats have fast metabolisms and need strong swift help! Stubborn as they are, well, prompt care and all!

We have relied on the goat spot and others like Tennessee meat or onion creek and others who have similar livestock nearby, and often discuss over with one of two vets nearby(who are good,...long story,...) Then we do with our livestock what we feel seems most appropriate based on taking in all the info and fitting it to the current status of the critter in question, and which med or whatever we have or can administer asap! 

No two farmers ‍‍‍ do all the same or have precisely the same environment, feed, animal, etc.... Plus, no one can tell you what to do, how to do it or what's best! You likely know your animal best!-However, Karen, and many on here have truly expert and tried methods! But, you still do what you are comfortable with, and you obviously care deeply for your goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Because they work differently and you need to hit it hard. The incubation period is 60 days, so this has been brewing a long time. You could probably use the cydectin since it is in the same family as Ivomec. It is your choice to treat as you wish. I've just seen the devastation from that nasty worm and the very aggressive treatment to have any chance of the animal recovering. Totally understand if she isn't worth it and better off putting her down.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope things are looking up. Please let us know as we all learn together.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Gave 30 ml of Safeguard this am. I never heard back from my vet last night about an anti-inflammatory. Hope she calls this am or I'll call again but it's been a week. The goat looked pretty rough this am. Pretty sad....

If I use cydectin for prevention, any idea of a dosage? Is it the normal dose or have to 2x or 10x....

I really hope to get some sort of anti-inflammatory today but it may be too late.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just the usual dosage for prevention.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Would applying linament oil to the leg be of comfort? We tried this a few times on a buck with a sore leg


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The leg isn't sore. They have lost feeling in the leg slowly becoming paralyzed.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Good news is the vet sold me Dexamethasone this am so I'll give her that this evening when I get home. He said to go with that and finish 5 days of Safeguard and give her a week to see the response. Very difficult to get the drugs into the spinal column/brain as needed to fight the condition.....; If she goes off food, it will be a good indication that she's going downhill. She is locked up with access to food/water with a swing of her neck so no risk there. thanks


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

If she goes off feed give her thiamine-B12. Very helpful, and safe to give.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If MW is what is wrong, I am very sorry. I lost a buck to that because we (the vet's office and I) did not put 2 and 2 together in time. I ended up shooting him to end it.

Good luck, and all my best wishes. I know that no matter how this case ends up, you'll be a more informed goat owner going forward, and that is of great value.

Hang in there. (you and your Boer, that is)


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been giving her Vitamin b12 along with the 10x dose Safeguard and started the Dexamethasone last night. I gave the Safegurard at 5:30 am today and she looked rough, seemed to be dragging both legs around from what I could see (pretty dark in her pen where she's alone). Anyone ever see the meningeal worm infected goat turn around? My vet said to give it a week after the 5 days of 10x Safeguard (Fenbendazole). If not better at that point, then she may have to be put down which is a bummer. thanks, Moday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have but I caught it very quickly. The dragging leg was a sign it was already progressed more. The fact that now both legs drag is not good.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Ugh... hoping and praying all turns around, but regardless you have so done your best! 

God Bless you for trying !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

